# Bump on Head



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

I've lurked on this site for quite a while but this will be my first post. Anyways, this isn't anything urgent but it's just something that has confused me for a while now. 

My one betta (not my avatar) seemed to develop a small bump right on top of his head, he still acts fine and healthy though and it's not any weird color. I've searched the internet and haven't been able to find anything about this kind of bump, and what's even more strange is that my first betta that I had before him also developed this bump and later died of what I think was dropsy. I doubt that they were connected though.

I was just wondering if anyone on here has any idea what this could be because I have no idea.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kestrel...always nice to see a once lurker...join the conversation of like minded folks....anyway....

Can you post a clear pic of the bump...my first thought when I hear bumps and asymptomatic behavior is lymphocysis...this is a chronic viral disease-cyst that form under the skin and push the scale up in a localized area and soon can form white cluster-that burst and go away only to return over and over sometimes...no treatment per se except- preventive for secondary infection when they burst-and due to open wound-usually frequent water changes and sometimes aquarium salt is all that is needed-depending on the location-often on the head and/or fins it usually will not cause problems for the fish per se....google it and see if it fits....

Welcome and keep us posted on what you find out....


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a recent picture that might help, and hopefully the attachment works. (he lost his fins after a tankmate I rescued started nipping them, and then the rest disappeared even after I separated them. But they're growing back now)

It hasn't changed in size at all and nothing white seems to be coming out of it. Also, it doesn't really seem to be a growth on him but like something underneath his skin.


----------

